# MB Quart PTK-40



## pete36 (Jan 5, 2008)

Personally i have alway been a fan of the old German made product. When i used to compete over 10 years ago , Quart's always were my speaker of choice for my front stage. So i figure i would give the new Maxxonics version a quick audition.

The PTk 40 seems to be a very well built tweeter after inspection. I have been using the SPX Pro set , so i swapped in the Quarts run active in the sail panels of my 06 sonata. 


Powering my front stage was a Zuki Eleets 4. i am using a 2.5khz hp @ 12db per octave and the settings remained completely the same as with the alpine tweets. I AM AND WAS IMPRESSED! with a direct swap i didn't notice a loss in anything. the quarts are more detailed on the top end and not in your face bright like most people think they are. 


after i did some tuning its going to make it hard to replace them.


----------

